Ask HN: What problem in your industry is a potential startup? - dolev--yao
======
empressplay
Haven't we done this before...? (getting deja vu)

~~~
codegeek
yes, in last few months:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13879796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13879796)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13139638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13139638)

------
dsacco
dang, could we maybe get a moratorium on these "Ask HN: What problem in your
industry is a potential startup?" Maybe limit them to once every six months or
something?

I feel as though we're starting to see these almost weekly. It's fun when they
actually get 100 replies, but things aren't changing on a week to week basis.
It feels more like people are coming to the community, somehow oblivious to
how often this is asked, and looking for ideas.

~~~
Mz
I think this is solvable by "Flag it and move on." If people can't so much as
use the search function on HN, they probably aren't the next Steve
Jobs/(insert other name of your choice of famous founders).

------
fuzzfactor
All of them.

